# His & Hers Sears SpaceLiner TRIKE Projects !!!



## Old Man Wolf (May 17, 2013)

Hey Guys!
I'm new here and thought I'd share a pair of projects I'm slowly working on...
... but equally admitting that I'm kinda ashamed I let myself get started on this pair
as "there's no turning back" and they'll never be restorable again! :o

I do hereby promise in my repentance for my bad deeds here that I will RESTORE
SpaceLiners from here forward!!!
(unless my two Daughters insist they must have SpaceLiner trikes as well...
... and even then I'll only do it if the base bikes are incomplete junkers!!!)

This all started innocently enough - I got a PAIR of Ladies SpaceLiner's at an
extremely reasonable price - 1 Standard Painted Frame & 1 Deluxe Chrome Springer.
The Standard was actually in better condition than the Deluxe but I didn't give it much
thought at the time.

I Also had a "Rat Trike" I'd been riding about & having fun with for several years...
... but my Mrs's somehow managed to collapse & fold back the frame / seat tube on it.

I REALLY liked the flowing lines of those Ladies SpaceLiners - but that Male-Ego thing bit
me in the butt a little...
   ... and it didn't take long to realize a simple "bent tube" cross bar from a Ladies
Schwinn Breeze parts donor in the shed would make a pretty cool looking Mens version
out of it!!!

Once that part of the vision came together in my head...
... grafting that to my now ruined Trike's rear clip seemed only natural!!!

I did fully assemble the trike with odd parts onhand to see how sturdy it was structurally
and to test it after welding it up...
... but now it sits incomplete as I painted the frame and I'm slowly collecting the final
parts I want on it to complete it.

Unfortunately I lost the step-by-step buildup photos I was keeping when my last computer
suffered a final horrific crash...
... HOWEVER - I'm getting ready to build a second matching trike for my Mrs's and I'll post
those photos and progress here if anybody actually likes it enough to want to see them???

On a promising note...
... the Ladies version I'm using as a starting point is pretty rough - so I Pray none of you
will get too upset with me for cutting it and making it permanently unrestorable too!

The part of this build I feel makes them unrestorable is the rear frame dropouts have to
be cut off vertically right infront of the opening for the axles on the stock bikes...
... and the head-tube has to be trimmed about 3/8th of an inch top & bottom for the
chosen forks to fit!

Here are the photos of the trike awaiting final assembly detail parts...
... and a few photos of the rough donor I'm going to cut for Trike # 2!!!
















I should also mention I'm debating refinishing the color on this one.
Since I'm going to restore atleast 2 or 3 Ladies 2-wheel SpaceLiners for my Mrs's & 
Daughters...
... I'm seriously thinking of painting BOTH Trikes in a correct color-matching Green with
White Tanks for the Standard Painted Spaceliner look!

I'll continue to post updates here if anybody is amused by these???!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will,


----------



## jd56 (May 17, 2013)

I must admit seeing this post made me feel a tad bit sick but, it sure will be original I would imagine.
Donor bikes in the painted versions is not a huge loss. But, cutting up a chromed frame springer version gives me the woolies.
Sounds like you have a vision.
Good luck with the builds and please keep us informed of their progress.
Be sure to put "Spaceliner" in the title of the post.
Also post the pictures on the "Lets see your Spaceliner" thread.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 17, 2013)

I'm going to pretend you started with a basket case so extreme modification is an option. I choose to believe that because I like what you've done there.


----------



## jpromo (May 17, 2013)

They're common enough bikes; hack and whack away! I like that you used a factory appropriate teal for the ladies sofar. My first thought would be to stick with a factory red for the men's. I know another forum that would be _all over_ this project: www.ratrodbikes.com


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 17, 2013)

*No Cutting Chrome Deluxe's Here!!!*



jd56 said:


> I must admit seeing this post made me feel a tad bit sick but, it sure will be original I would imagine.
> Donor bikes in the painted versions is not a huge loss. But, cutting up a chromed frame springer version gives me the woolies.
> Sounds like you have a vision.
> Good luck with the builds and please keep us informed of their progress.
> ...




Hey JD!
I read alot of your posts here as I went through the sign-up process
to the website...
... so I understand your sediments on cutting them up!

RELAX - Our Chrome Deluxe Is SAFE as long as we own it!!!








Actually...
... I run a "Wanted" ad in Delaware & Philadelphia Craigslist AND on the
Delaware sector of Ebay Kijiji Local Classifieds for SpaceLiners, Cosmic
Flyers, Astro Flites and Strato Flites Wanted...
.... and will continue to do so until we have all the models wanted for my
family!
(MAYBE I'll get lucky and get a REAL Mens Staight Tank Deluxe soon!!!)

I just got 2 emails early this week from a local gentleman offering me a
Strato Flite that needed restoration for $75.00...
... and I felt I owed it to myself to take it in and restore it knowing what
I did to that first Standard Painted SpaceLiner!!!
She's a bit rough too as you'll see below...
... but atleast I already have good fenders and rims for it from that first
SpaceLiner!!!
I'll make a post here for what parts I'll need to complete it soon???





Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will,


----------



## jd56 (May 18, 2013)

Will and Wendy....those two latest complete bike examples look nice.
The Strato Flite is actually is great shape, based on the pics. All that seems missing is the rear tailight assy. I have had a couple of these purple versions and always the paint was very faded. I recently picked up a rough condition painted black mens Strato. Sold the tank but have all the rest if your interested. I promised the rear fender to another member but, have miss placed it.
As for your ladies Astro missing the rear light assy, these are very hard to find complete which makes the extremely rare and usually damaged if found. But, also have a high price tag. Donor bikes with the light is the cheapest way to get that part. But, almost all that I have found are always missing these assemblies. 
I have an extra assy that I again, promised to another member but, awaiting his decision to buy it.
If your interested (the battery cup is cracked) let me know and you'll be the next in line.

I too think you imagination and insight of the trike fabrication will most likely be the only one around....well, maybe the westies have cut up and stretched one before. Those ratroders go all out.

Keep the pics coming on the projects. I'm sure your builds will turn heads.
JD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 18, 2013)

jd56 said:


> I have an extra assy that I again, promised to another member but, awaiting his decision to buy it.
> If your interested (the battery cup is cracked) let me know and you'll be the next in line.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




Hey JD!
By all  means - IF he doesn't follow through on the taillight for the Ladies Strato Flight...
... I'd Certainly be interested even if the battery cup Does have a crack!
Feel free to drop me a message at OldToyTrains@aol.com with a photo or 2 of it if you're willing and let me know what you need for it???

How hard a time do you think I'd have finding another tank for that Mens Strato you mentioned???
I've never seen the mens version yet so I'll probably see if I can google that one or search the CABE here later this evening and see what it looks like!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 18, 2013)

*1 Box Of Parts In Todays Mail...*

Well - it isn't much...
... but One box of parts arrived in the mail today!

I made my mind up some time ago the Trike's are gonna
be "Hi-Rise Hero's"...
... so I ordered some old-school tall stems for them!

Problem is when I buy parts I get to thinking...
... I may like that on that bike over there too - so MAYBE
I oughtta buy extras???!!!





Actually I'm planning on doing the same treatment to our Schwinn
RiverSide 7 Speed's as well!

I've had 2 major back surgeries and had the 2 bottom discs removed
from my spine...
... so for my own comfort - tall stems & tall handlebars = comfort!!!
(read that as bending over or crouching forward & down HURTS!!!)

Atleast I have respect for the bikes enough to keep the original stems
and handlebars in as nice a shape as possible incase I DO ever let go
of any of my bikes!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will,


----------



## babyjesus (May 20, 2013)

*Cool*

Cool thread - interesting trike and super cool Spaceweights - love the ladies chrome deluxe. 

I agree with JD that the purple Strat looks pretty darn ok all things considered. I've seen some real faded ones. Infact I have a purple strat just like that but the plastic tank parts have faded totally into white, and the bike looks nowhere near as good. I'd be real pleased to pick that up for 75 bucks.

....and JD I totally love your 'twins' over on the 'sunday eve what did we get this week' thread. I am a real sucker for bikes in pairs. I think it's the coolest if you can have them in pairs. But your pair of spaceliners you photographed on your ride just look fantastic.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 21, 2013)

jd56 said:


> The Strato Flite is actually is great shape, based on the pics. All that seems missing is the rear tailight assy.
> I have an extra assy that I again, promised to another member but, awaiting his decision to buy it.
> If your interested (the battery cup is cracked) let me know and you'll be the next in line.







babyjesus said:


> Cool thread - interesting trike and super cool Spaceweights - love the ladies chrome deluxe.
> I agree with JD that the purple Strat looks pretty darn ok all things considered. I've seen some real faded ones. Infact I have a purple strat just like that but the plastic tank parts have faded totally into white, and the bike looks nowhere near as good. I'd be real pleased to pick that up for 75 bucks.





Thanks Guys!
I'll post a few close-ups of that Purple Strato Flite and I'm sure you'll change your mind on it after looking at them!!!
At $75.00 I thought I was doing the guy a favor as they seemed like a struggling young couple to me!!!
(Normally I probably would have only gone 25-50 tops in this condition!!!)

So far I know I'm looking for the taillight, handlebars and a nicer chainguard if anybody has one available???
I'll start a separate "Project Bikes" thread on that as I don't want to clutter the trike build thread with other projects!!!



















P.S. JD - Please send me a private message at OldToyTrains@aol.com and let me know what you need for the Taillight and if you take Paypal or USPS???


Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will,


----------



## babyjesus (May 21, 2013)

Will & Wendy said:


> Thanks Guys!
> I'll post a few close-ups of that Purple Strato Flite and I'm sure you'll change your mind on it after looking at them!!!
> At $75.00 I thought I was doing the guy a favor as they seemed like a struggling young couple to me!!!
> (Normally I probably would have only gone 25-50 tops in this condition!!!)
> ...




I still think 75 was totally fine. I see you or somebody cleaned a bit on the chainguard and it worked quite well.

It might clean up alot better than you think and the paint still holds a strong colour. It's not missing much. I can tell you it's alot nicer than mine.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 21, 2013)

*More Parts In Today's Mail!!!*

Hey Guys!
NOW I feel better - The UPS Truck just stopped by late today!!!

MORE PARTS!!!
Hopefully I'll get a little time to tinker on my days off next week now!






13's for the Mrs's to try...
... and 25's for 2 of my projects!!!
(and a spare pair just incase!!!) 

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will,


----------



## Sped Man (May 22, 2013)

Looks nice


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 11, 2013)

*SpaceLiner Trike #1 - TEST RIDE !!!*

Hey Guys!
I haven't typed much on this project lately as we've been busy hunting down '40-'41 Elgin parts and working on a deal for my Guitar Package...
" TRADE Premium Fender Guitar Package For Restorable Bikes !!!  "

However I have been making a little progress on the project!!!
I thought I lost all build photos of Trike #1 when I lost my old computer...
... but I WAS able to re-save a few photos I found in an old saved email about it!!!

Here's where I figured out how I wanted to make that nice flowing ladies frame a guys bike...




... and here's a little more of the framework prep...




... and prepping the trike rear clip mount...





Then here's 2 photos of a mock-up build to test weld-strength and overall feel...








And now finally here's today (6/11/13) after painting for 1st test ride!!!





THE TEST RIDE This Evening Went Great!!!
About 2 miles and everyone was staring and pointing the whole time!!! 

I've still got some parts to rechrome here and another off the wall suprise to make for it yet...
(PLUS building a second matching trike for Wendy!!!)...
... but I'll try to get some better daylight pics of this soon so you can see it better!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jul 2, 2013)

*Newest Photos...*

Hey Guys!
Just a quick update here with a couple newest photos...






Mind you - I'm 6' 1"!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------

